# Mango Wine Just Opened



## Wiz (Feb 24, 2011)

OMG, I opened a bottle of mango wine tonight for the first taste in 6 months. While I like dry wines, I sweetened this wine for my wife who likes semi-sweet. It tasted just like a semi-sweet German wine but with a fruit aroma. Outstanding if I may say so my self.

Mike


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 24, 2011)

We just got our add for the local grocery store and they had Mangos for sale a buck a piece. I immediately thougt "how many of those would I need for a batch"


----------



## Wiz (Feb 24, 2011)

Ffmt, mango wine is a lot of work preparing the fruit. After removing the very large seed and removing the skin, you probably realize a 60% net from what you started with. I used 20#'s in my 5+ gallon batch but on the next one would increase to 24#'s just to taste the difference.

Mike


----------



## Wiz (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry, ffemt.


----------



## Loren (Feb 24, 2011)

I figured you would have a lot of fallout with the Mango, I had that experience with Papaya and it too is a lot of work. Think I used 8 lbs. to get one gallon. It is now bottled and probably will not be sampled until next Christmas, hope it is as good as your Mango. Loren


----------



## Wiz (Feb 24, 2011)

I made a papaya which I am going to bottle next week. The fall out was tremendous. Out of 6 gallons, I netted about 4 gallons at the end of the second racking. Surprisingly, the fallout of the mango was just about average. Of the 6 gallons, I netted a full 5 gallons at bottling time. 

Mike


----------



## Duster (Feb 24, 2011)

Glad to here of your success Wiz. I have never tried straight mango wine before but I do know that peach mango combination is a huge hit at my house, even when drank while it's still young.


----------



## Wiz (Feb 24, 2011)

Loren, I racked the papaya last week before filtering and bottling next week. I have to say it was almost drinkable now but will age for another 3 months before sampling. I think this will be another winner. Don't know what the wife will say as it is just above semi dry.


----------



## Loren (Feb 24, 2011)

I only made a two gallon batch of the Papaya and wound up with 7 bottles, sweetened to 1.010 I may have to try the Mango. I also have some young Peach, may try the mixture sometime. Thanks, Loren


----------



## Wiz (Feb 24, 2011)

Peach Mango sounds great Duster. I'd love to try it but peaches down here are imported, expensive and don't ripen well here. I make a mixed fruit with 4 pounds of peaches in it with about 25# of different fruits. Back in the U.S., peaches were my favorite fruit.

Mike


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Wiz, you mind posting up your recipe. I'm waiting on mango season to come in here in Hawaii. That will be my next batch.


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier (Feb 25, 2011)

That Mango wine is good stuff. A while back I found the yellow mango's on sale for 73 cents ea, bought 3 cases and made up 6 gal with it. Backsweetened to 1.020. I had to hide it out and still have a gal that I am trying to age a bit. Mine was made with fruit only, no skins or pits, cleared well. Those same mango's were a dollar apiece the other day dang it.


----------



## Wiz (Feb 25, 2011)

OK, Roadwarrior, here it is.
20# Mango - I think I will increase to 24# next batch 
10# sugar to s.g. 1090
6 campden
12 1/2 tsp. acid blend
2 1/2 tsp. pectic enzyme
1 1/4 tsp tannin
6 tsp. yeast nutrient
Sugar and boiling 1 gallon water
Add all ingredients including additional 3 gallons water
Wait 24 hours
Add hydrated Montrechet yeast
ABV - 13.3%


----------



## Arne (Feb 25, 2011)

Havn't thought about mango for a long time. Way back when I was in the Navy, we had a mango tree in the yard. Ate a few of the fruits and the rest went to waste. If only I would of known back then what I know now. Course, have enough trouble now letting things age. Back then would of been lucky to get it much past the primary. Would of been a good time to know about skeeter pee tho. Probably would of had to make 100 gal batches and still wouldn't of had enough to go around. lol, Arne.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks Wiz. Appreciate it.


----------



## JasonH (Feb 27, 2011)

I finally got around to stabilizing and sweetening my mango from July of last year. I ended up sweetening to 1.005 and just stopped because it complimented perfectly. I kind of hoped it wouldn't be any good so I wouldn't have to make it again. The load of sediment and the processing (seed, skin) was a pain, but I'm sure I will end up doing it again next time I find cheap mangoes. Its definitely worth it.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 27, 2011)

Just a word of advise here when using Montrachet yeast. This yeast is notorious for H2S problems due to the lack of nutrient. I would recommnend using nutrient and energizer when using this yeast. Dont get me wrong, its a good yeast and I use it often.


----------



## Loren (Feb 28, 2011)

Wiz, couldn't stand it, The corner fruit stand had mangos three for a buck today, will wait for a few days for them to ripen a bit. Hope it turns out as good as yours. Loren


----------



## Wiz (Feb 28, 2011)

Loren, if they are small don't buy them. After all the time you spend removing the skin and seed, what remains is very little. Hold out for the big ones.


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier (Feb 28, 2011)

If we had mangoes here in Washington state 3 for a buck, I would be all over them small or..the big green mangoes that turn some red are never on sale here.......now if we could figure how, my back yard is full of huckleberries.......


----------



## Loren (Mar 1, 2011)

Wiz said:


> Loren, if they are small don't buy them. After all the time you spend removing the skin and seed, what remains is very little. Hold out for the big ones.



Thanks for the advice, but, I have already bought them, I would not know a big one from a small one, but I did pick out the biggest ones they had. Only bought a dozen. Figure about 4 lbs of flesh to the gallon, hopefully will have enough for a couple of gallon. Loren


----------



## Loren (Mar 1, 2011)

1ChuckGauthier said:


> If we had mangoes here in Washington state 3 for a buck, I would be all over them small or..the big green mangoes that turn some red are never on sale here.......now if we could figure how, my back yard is full of huckleberries.......



The ones I got are green and turning red, maybe they are the big ones. Loved Wash State, was there years ago, Pike street market and the sound. Fishermans paradise. LOren


----------



## JasonH (Mar 4, 2011)

Loren said:


> The ones I got are green and turning red, maybe they are the big ones. Loved Wash State, was there years ago, Pike street market and the sound. Fishermans paradise. LOren



These are the mangoes I used. All the work is worth it the wine will have a beautiful golden color and be very fragrant.


----------



## Wiz (Mar 5, 2011)

I thought I would have a golden wine also but mine turned out colorless. Actually I thought that it looked really cool.


----------



## Loren (Mar 16, 2011)

JasonH said:


> These are the mangoes I used. All the work is worth it the wine will have a beautiful golden color and be very fragrant.



I racked my Mango today, WOW, what an aroma, and it is golden in color. Fermented all the way to .990 in a few days. Lots of sediment, started with two gallons, while probably wind up with a little over a gallon and a half. Really feel good about this compared to the Papaya.


----------



## Loren (Oct 16, 2011)

Popped the cork on a bottle of Mango yesterday. Only 8 months old but, WOW is it good. Very fragent and a light yellow in color. Much better than I had expected. Wish I had done more of it. Will be collecting Mangos for a 5 gallon batch this time. Loren


----------



## docanddeb (Oct 16, 2011)

We all have to maximize the fruit that grows where we live... good for you!!

Debbie


----------

